# advice on charting bbt



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

im not sure if this is where i should be posting this, i still cant get used to all the sections! but i bought a digital thermometer and fertility diary and the instructions have completely baffled me! iv got no idea how to use it or how it supposed to help :s can anyone who has used this or something similar give me an idea? thanx xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi there 
Im currently bbt charting you should start taking tepmerature in morning before getting out of bed, using toilet etc. Start charting on your first day of period. This will not help you know when ovulating until a couple of months time you will be able to notice when temperature goes up and down then you should be able to pinpoint when ovulation occurs.
hope this helps  
Xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

aaah right ok i get it, so i take it the temperature rises on the day of ovulation? i currenttly use a couple of websites to track my ovulation by enterring my cycl information but id like something to back it up and those ovulation sticks end up costing me more money than i have spare some months so thought this would be a good way lol


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi 

I really recommend a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.  She explains exactly how to chart your temperature and also to monitor discharge so that you can be really precise re ovulation.  And I know it's available from libraries in Sussex and South West London because I've borrowed it from those locations previously.

Best of luck

VEC x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanx for the tip ill keep an eye out for the book and pick it up if i find it  xxx


----------

